# Bees????????



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Have they been crazy this year or what? I have been hiking up to spots and swear that I thought I was being followed by a pack of African Killer Bee's, only to not see the swarm behind me. I thought the Pine Trees I was walking through would just have the world's largest hive, but I didn't see anything, yet the buzzing was so loud I could almost feel it! I even backtracked and walked around a group of Pine Trees as I didn't want to find the source of Buzzing. I thought I was going crazy until I met up with my dad after we split ways, and he had a very similar experience. Does craziness run in the family?

Also I had some cousins go up with their dad (ages 3-10) and they were sitting on a log when they got stung repeatedly by what I would call Black Jackets (those big black bumblebee's with a yellow spot). They were stung through hats, sweatshirts and fleece shirts. Sounds crazy out there....

You guys? o-||


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have noticed the same thing, in fact, bugs in general have been worse this year than I can remember. My guess is it has a lot to do with all the water this year, but I don't know.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

After taking the long weekend to hit the hills I can say I have definitly noticed more bees this year than in the past. I don't mind them so much but the wife is far from loving them. Quite a few times this weekend she would bolt off with a yelp trying to avoid the pesky little guys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The bees can kiss my ass. I got stung by my eye.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A few weeks back, while scouting for elk, I was attacked. Little tiny buggers but they were packin' some heat. Five stings on one hand and two on the other. I must have brushed up against or stepped in their nest.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I had some landing on my camo. Looked like they were trying to "pollenate" my mossy oak treestand. I laughed because it looked like they were really confused. Maybe it was just me, but that is what it looked like.


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

they made like a whole next on one of my elk quarters this year. We would have it on the four wheeler and we would have to be going pretty fast for them to get sick of the wind and get off.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it has something to do with the late bloom of the wildflowers. I noticed a lot more bees up in the hills a couple weeks ago as well but I attributed it to how many flowers were still in bloom.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> The bees can kiss my ass. I got stung by my eye.


Maybe they were trying to kiss your arse, but kissed a horse's arse instead!? Sorry, I had to! :mrgreen:

I have noticed that too, especially spiders in the building I manage. I have gone through no less than 15 cans of wasp spray and still got one bite, but nothing gives me more satisfaction than killing those bastages. Got deer fly bites on Saturday and those are worse than wasps.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm alright with bees (honey bees) but I fricken hate wasps and yellow jackets. I got lit up the other day while using the leaf blow to clean of my sidewalks, around 10 stings. I would rather get stung by my honey bees than those **** yellow jackets.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

The wasps and hornets were really bad on my cow elk kill last Saturday. Found a couple in the game bags after getting home. 

The most annoying for me this year has been the kamikaze mosquitoes which dive bomb into my eyes! It's never happened before this year, but geeze lay off the eyeballs already! I'm going to have to wear safety glasses in the mountains.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

The Buck I killed this year looked like he was running a full on tick farm on his head.......I have never seen flies , bees, and ticks like this year...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I have been having tons of yellow jackets in my garden. I had a peice of meat laying near my wood shop after cleaning my Elk meat and the next day I had yellow jackets all over it eating little holes in the meat . Freaky looking it really makes my skin crawl. I never knew yellow jackets would do that. It had about 10 on there just rocking back and forth eating away at it, it looked like a scene from a horror movie!! 
I was turning my compost pile over a few weeks back and got into a nest and one nailed my arm, talk about a wake up call!!


----------

